# Daylight Savings Time



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I just noticed that HHC's clock/time hasn't sprung forward. I doesn't bother me or anything, I just thought that computers automaticaly do that? :?:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a user preference option. Though it's weird, I don't think I remembered to do that, and yet it was correct *shrugs* But either way, you can manually change it.

User control panel -> Board Preferences -> Edit global settings -> check yes/no for the Summer Time/DST is in effect, under timezones


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for telling me about manualy time changing my profile. Oh well, one thing less I have to do.


----------

